# Der Geheime Garten: Trailer zum fantastischen Kinoabenteuer



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Geheime Garten: Trailer zum fantastischen Kinoabenteuer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Geheime Garten: Trailer zum fantastischen Kinoabenteuer*


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2019)

Schöner Trailer, gefällt mir stilistisch sehr gut. Mal ein wenig Abwechslung zum Action- und schnittüberladenen Hollywood-Kram. Ich hab irgendwo noch die 90er Jahre Verfilmung mit Maggie Smith auf DVD, aber evtl. schaue ich mir auch diese neue Verfilmung an obwohl ich in den letzten Jahren nur sehr selten im Kino war.


----------

